# Oxbow hamster food for mice?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Would it be ok if I fed my mice Oxbow hamster/gerbil food?

Right now they are on Oxbow mouse food but I really want o switch their diet. I have not been able to find a food that I really like for my babies. I know a lot of people recommend Brown's Tropical Carnival Hamsters & Gerbils, but I'm looking for a food without menadione sodium bisulfate or artificial flavors etc. in it. And Oxbow hamster food does not have either of those. I have not been able to find any other food without those ingredients.

Thanks for any help!!

Oxbow hamster/gerbil food:
Ingredients
Timothy Meal, Pearled Barley (Rolled), Oat Groats, Flax Seed Meal, Canola Meal, Canola Oil, Wheat Gluten, Millet, Limestone, Flax Seed, Salt, Yeast Culture (dehydrated), Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Folic Acid, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Magnesium Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 15.00%
Crude Fat (min) 4.50%
Crude Fiber (min) 10.00%
Crude Fiber (max) 15.00%
Moisture (max) 10.00%
Calcium (min) 0.60%
Calcium (max) 1.00%
Phosphorus (min) 0.40%
Copper (min) 20 mg/kg
Vitamin A (min) 19,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D (min) 900 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 190 IU/kg


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Here:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=14129

I asked the same thing.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you have access to actual mouse food, why feed hamster/gerbil food instead?


----------

